# Online COurses



## mizzoueng (Sep 21, 2006)

Does anyone know any good online courses a ME can take to further his career and understanding of the Mechanical world? I'm talking classes/courses like boiler design, steam system design and applications, piping design, power generation (Mech methods), etc.

Not really looking for University courses, looking for something I could do in my spare time when they dont have work for me. :study

Also, what the hell is this? -----&gt; :ZZZ:


----------



## FusionWhite (Sep 21, 2006)

Heres a link to some EPA training courses. You will probably find these to be vastly too simple for what you are looking for and most will probably not apply to what your doing. I had to take these when I worked for the EPA and they are at best an introduction but might point you in the right direction.

The only ones you would probably be interested in are the boiler design, ESP, bag house and wet scrubber classes.

I cant be sure these wont be a waste of your time but here you go:

EPA Air and Radiation Training Courses

I did find the Introduction to Boiler Operations to be somewhat helpful.


----------



## Slugger926 (Sep 21, 2006)

We should create our own online free classes on here for people to download as PDF files, and take a multiple choice test online, and automatically download a PDH certificate for passing with the appropriate # of PDH units.


----------



## redrum (Sep 21, 2006)

keep talking....


----------



## Slugger926 (Sep 22, 2006)

> keep talking....


I have taken a few online PDH classes where you pay $15-$30 per hour. In those, you download a free text on military engineering standards for a particular application, and you take an online test which is automatically graded. When you pass the test, you get a PDF file of a passing certificate with your name on it that you print off.

With a little programing anyone can setup online PDH classes.


----------



## FusionWhite (Sep 22, 2006)

I found this news story today:

Free classes at Yale!

Apparently Yale is going to put videos of some of its classes on the internet for free. Might be interesting to see what people are paying $46,000 a year for.


----------

